# ClamAv doesn't work



## Dannythedog (Mar 12, 2017)

Got a mail server on FreeBSD 8.2, hosted on gthost.com; Postfix + ClamAV + SpamAssasin + Amavisd link is configured. 

Yesterday the mailing stopped. As it turned out - ClamAV doesn’t launch, returning following error: 

```
LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc (): Attempt to allocate 8378609 bytes. Please report to http://bugs.clamav.net
```

On another forum I got a recommendation to update ClamAV to the latest version. I have clamav-0.97. The system got no updates for a long time and now the latest version of ClamAV is not assembled from the ports. I tried to download the sources from ClamAv website and to build up with them. “Configure”, “make” and “install” work without nor error, neither successful completion reports. 

Also when the build is finished, there are no clamav-clamd and clamav-freshclam files in /usr/local/etc/rc.d. I decided to disable ClamAV mail checking for a while. I found the line content_filter = smtp-amavis: [127.0.0.1]: 10024 in /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf and commented on it. In /usr/local/etc/amavisd.conf uncommented the lines # @bypass_virus_checks_maps = (1); And # @bypass_spam_checks_maps = (1); Restarted postfix, amavisd, but clamav refused to start. The log contains following message 

```
Status = deferred (mail transport unavailable)
```

The question is how to update or turn off ClamAV.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2017)

FreeBSD 8.2 has been End-of-Life since July 2012 and is not supported any more. Upgrade to a supported version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

